# Guess What This Is



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Saw this at one of ny supply houses.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

For hand augering a toilet I think.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bowl protector when using the auger on those big boxes h20 closets.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Bowl protector when using the auger on those big boxes h20 closets.


Yep neat idea.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It would work better as a trucker's urinal guide. Just put a bucket on the floor and aim for the orange guide.

You'll never get a drop head auger through that thing, then if you get a diaper or a fistfull of wipes on the end of your auger, then you gotta dance it out of the bowl and try not to make a mess.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That would make a nice back end of truck urinal, I wonder if 1" wirsbo would stretch over the end.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe even one of those Feminals.... Ya know a ladies urinal


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

My bedpan


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> That would make a nice back end of truck urinal, I wonder if 1" wirsbo would stretch over the end.


Don't let dunbar get wind of that

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> That would make a nice back end of truck urinal, I wonder if 1" wirsbo would stretch over the end.



Nope, but a 1.5 tubular fernco would. We already talked about it at Fergusons. Theirs sits on the counter just like that.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've never seen one before so really can't vote other than WHile I see how it might be great going in, I don't see what keeps the cable from dragging it out of place when retrieving the cable back out of the commode. 
Other than that I agree with the other posts also in that it would make a great urinating funnel for my trailer.:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Duct tape a broom handle in the end and play Lacrosse?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Don't let dunbar get wind of that


 
Would draw too much attention to me when using that, being that color.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I thought it seemed a good idea also...until I bought one and tried to use it :whistling2:

It jumped and twisted about like it had come alive.

Easier to just pull the china if you need to go through the closet bend IMO.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Saw this at one of ny supply houses.


What's that thing it's leaning against?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> What's that thing it's leaning against?


A computer monitor that's old as shiot.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

